# egg colour



## flossy84 (Aug 29, 2011)

hi we have 3 eggs, laid last thursday 2 are slightly brown in colour and one is white does this mean anything?
This is all new to me, 
Thanks


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you take pictures of the eggs? It does sound like the white one is fertile. 

Danny


----------



## flossy84 (Aug 30, 2011)

[/img]

thanks for your reply, this is the best photo i can get the middle one was the white one but its got a brown tinge on one end today


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 31, 2011)

The one in the middle looks like it's chalking up just fine. The other two may, or may not be fertile. Only time will tell.

-Matt


----------

